# Social Casino >  Bingo world games

## Callie1974

Have tried for 3 days to load this app.  The App Store says it's loaded, but the icon doesn't show.  When I tap "play" button it does nothing.  I installed to get free gems in other games, i.e., Bakery Story, restaurant Story, Castle Story, Bingo, and many other TL games.  Any ideas?

----------

